# Uhhh-ohhh. Can I "induce" my period?



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

A week ago my dh and I had unprotected sex.

I want to know if I can "induce" my period before anything has a chance to form. Obviously, it's impossible to know if I'm pregnant until six weeks along (my tests always came back negative until six weeks), at which time I would not consider an abortion.

What do I do?


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I remember reading years ago, this is possible. I read it on a website once, maybe do a search and you might be able to find something about that.

Also Susun Weed's book, Herbal for the childbearing year, has some suggestions.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Would being pregnant right now be a bad thing?

Are you just worried because it was unexpected?








I am sorry you are worried.

For me personally, an abortion takes place anytime a pregnancy is terminated after conception.

Both sides would agrue it back and forth. The main thing is that you search your heart and do what is right for you. If you listen, you will know what path to take.

You are in my thoughts mama!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Within 72 hours of unprotected sex, you could take a "morning after" pill, which is pretty much a high-dose birth control pill. After a week, I'm not sure how well it would work.

The FDA keeps blocking the morning after pill from being OTC.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Inga Muscio did this twice... she talks about how in her book "Cunt:A Declaration of Independence." The book is not specifically about herbally inducing bleeding while pg, but it includes the details of how it worked for her.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

you can find some info here..
http://www.sisterzeus.com/Emmeno.htm


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

Vitamin C -- the cheapo kind, not the kind with bioflavinoids -- supposedly can do the trick. And, as PP said, Susun Weed's book has some ideas...I wonder if there's anything on her website??


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

You may already be sure of this but on the off chance that you're not, do you know when you ovulate and are you sure you were fertile at the time? Most women ovulate 13-18 days after the beginning of their last period. You can also take the day you're expecting your period and count back 10 days and then 14 days and that is likely your fertile time for this cycle. If you were outside of that timeframe you may be okay. (I wouldn't use these guides as a way to gauge fertility for family planning, however. If you're interested you can look up fertilty awareness methods. Taking Charge of Your Fertility is a good book.)

I tried doing a google search and didn't find anything, however, I know that there are acupressure points in the lower calves and maybe the achilles tendon that cause uterine contractions. A friend brought on her period a day or so early with this. And when you're pregnant massage therapists won't press those points. I don't know if it will abort an early pregnancy, but perhaps in conjunction with something herbal it may help. Good luck.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Morning after is only good for the first 72 hours, so that is out now - I have heard people do similar things with herbs and with birth control pills. Good luck!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

You might try meditation - imagine the body beginning to loosen the uterine lining over the next few days, then after a few days, mentally allowing the blood to flow, and thinking lots of "thanks, but no thanks" thoughts.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

try searching for herbal abortifacients on google, you will come up with a lot of info. Also, there are several homeopathics that can help your cause. As for the vit. C, you would need to take a serious dose, enough to give you diahrrea (sp?).


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks, everyone.

The one thing that really freaks me out about herbal emamogogues is that if it doesn't work, I'd have to follow through with a medical abortion because of the risks of serious birth defects. The reason I want to do something about it now - not even knowing if I'm pregnant or not - is b/c there's no heartbeat yet, so I (personally) don't really consider it to be an abortion until there's an actual "sign of life", yk? (Silly, I know, it's just my personal comfort zone.)

So I really am stuck here... it's too late for the morning after and too early for an "abortion". I checked Planned Parenthood and I read through TONS of info. about both, but nothing about this in-between stage.

KatSG - Let's see, it was about two weeks after the first day of my last period. Yikes. I was probably fertile, eh?


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

If it was 2 weeks after the start of your cycle is possible, and I hate to say, likely, but I don't know your cycle so I can't say for sure. I've ovulated as late as day 18 before, and my normal is anywhere from day 13 to 16.

Keep this in mind: even if you time it right, you only have about a 25% chance of getting pregnant in any cycle. I don't know how old you are, but the older you are the lower your chances.

Now if this all happened a week ago and there was a conception implantation would be happening about now. You may consider the Vit C and eating a lot of acidic foods to make your body less hospitable to implantation. Combine that with the meditation (I think the "thanks, but no thanks" meditation shows respect for what may be going on in your body at the same time asking for another option) and perhaps visit a sympathetic accupuncturist who will know what to do to bring on a period. The ones who help with fertility should know about this.

Since you've been reading PP, I assume you've seen this on the medical (not surgical) option for abortion, which can be administered within 63 days of the beginning of your cycle. Medical abortion

[Personal cosmology to follow. Take it or leave it at your will:







] I know you're conflicted and anxious. Look deep inside to see what it is you really want and then follow through on the options available to you. If you remain conflicted the Universe won't know what to serve up to you and the actions you've already taken may not be reversable. Again, my personal philosophy, leave it behind if it's not helpful to you.

Sending you hugs and wishes for a peaceful outcome.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

a good accupressure point to hold would be "hoku" it is between your thumb and inder finger. if you put you thumb of your oposite hand in the midle of those two but on the back of your hand and push inward towards the wrist you should feel a sharp pain.. that point is the large intestine source point.. it is good for eliminating anything unwanted in your system.. headaches, constipation.. it is not used in pregnancy because it is so powerful.. this may help. also intention plays a big part.. if you focus on why you dont want or cant have a baby right now while holding these points ( do both hands) it could help. also spleen points in your legs would help. they are also not used in oragnancy because they tend to bring on contarctiosn.. they are harder to explain.. let me see if i can find a diagram on line..


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

There are several methods outlined in a book called A Woman's Book of Choices. It includes descriptions of cervical irritation, RU486, etc. Personally I don't think a medical abortion at six weeks is any different and as it is a sure thing I would go for that. The problem with the non-surgical methods is you might end up having to have a surgical abortion anyway, and at a later point in the pg with all its risks and such.

Some women have had success taking two packs of birth control pills all at once at the time they would have had their pd. But I would hesitate to recommend this. You can make yourself really sick at best.

You can have a surgical abortion earlier than your positive pg test if you ask them for a) a blood test or b) a sonogram. It'll probably cost extra for the sonogram but if it helps your peace of mind to have an abortion earlier it seems it might be worth it. Most clinics include a sonogram but that's after you've had a pos pg test.

There is a method called "menstrual extraction" outlined in the book I mentioned; since it's a nonmedical procedure, with no diagnosis of pregnancy, it's outside abortion law. The authors recommend women learn to do it and have the equipment, but I haven't heard much about it outside of this book in the last ten years or so. Basically you have a simple safe suction device and are "extracting" the period, the lining. Again, if there is no diagnosis of pg it is not legally abortion or practicing medicine without a license. But it will probably be hard to find this on such short notice.

I have tried most of the methods people have suggested: vitamin c to the point I swelled up like a balloon, pennyroyal oil (very dangerous, btw), homeopathics recommended by a homeopath (tho I don't believe in homeopathy), herbs, tinctures, cervical irritation, hot baths, meditation, anything else you can think of. I have always ended up at the clinic. Which is why I wouldn't do the morning after-pill. Early suction abortion is so simple and safe nowadays.

Have you talked with your local clinic about your particular situation?


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

LizD said:


> I have tried most of the methods people have suggested: vitamin c to the point I swelled up like a balloon, pennyroyal oil (very dangerous, btw), homeopathics recommended by a homeopath (tho I don't believe in homeopathy), herbs, tinctures, cervical irritation, hot baths, meditation, anything else you can think of. I have always ended up at the clinic. Which is why I wouldn't do the morning after-pill. Early suction abortion is so simple and safe nowadays.
> 
> 
> > I agree. There is a lot of power in taking matters into your own hands, but there is also a lot to be said for using a routine, safe, legal medical procedure where you will have professionals watching over you, especially since you have kids to take care of. Is your husband aware of the situation? Would he share your feelings?
> ...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

just wondering how you are doing..


----------

